# Wlan Problem - finde keine PCs, aber pingen geht



## splat (1. Februar 2004)

Hallo,
Mein Netzwerk besteht aus dem Netgear WLAN Router FVM318, 6 PCs die am Switch des Routers hängen und ein Laptop mit Wlan. Der AP ist auch im Router integriert, und alle PCs haben eine feste IP Adresse. 
Das Internet funktioniert auf allen PCs und auch am Laptop  einwandfrei.
In der Netzwerkumgebung sehe ich allerdings nur die PCs die sich am Switch befinden, den Laptop nicht. Anpingen kann ich den Laptop problemlos, aber wenn ich in Windows nach der IP suche finde ich komischerweise nichts! Daten per FTP übers Lan zu übertragen geht wieder..
würde ja gerne einen Drucker über das Netzwerk benutzen, aber wieso funktioniert das normale Windows Netzwerk nicht? Woran könnte das liegen?
Die PCs laufen mit w2k und wXP. Auf dem Laptop befindet sich ebenso Windows XP.

Die Internetverbindungsfirewall hab ich schon ausgestellt und sonst laufen auch keine Programme die irgendetwas beeinträchtigen können. Die Signalstärke ist gut.

Benutze den Wlan adapter SMC 2435W.

Hat jemand eine Idee? Ich bin echt schon am verzweifeln..   

Gruss, 
Marc


----------



## Daniel Wittberger (22. Februar 2004)

Hi

Gib in der Adressleiste des Windows-Explorers einfach mal "\\ipaddresse" ein. So müsstest du auf dein Notebook zugreifen können. Genauso müsstest du vom Notebook auf die anderen Rechner zugreifen könne.

Gr33ts
Stauffenberg


----------



## splat (23. Februar 2004)

Hi!

danke für deine Antwort!

wenn ich die PCs nach deren IP suche finde ich auch nichts. Die einzigste Adresse auf die er zugreifen kann ist die vom Router.

- Marc


----------



## Sinac (24. Februar 2004)

Vielleicht ne Firewall oder so laufen?


----------



## splat (24. Februar 2004)

hola sinac!

das hab ich mir gedacht. Dann hab ich Zonealarm komplett deinstalliert und das ganze aufs neue probiert - erfolglos.
Das komische ist ja das nur das Windows Netzwerk so verbuggt ist 
über FTP z.B. geht alles einwandfrei, mit allen PCs.

Marc


----------



## Erpel (24. Februar 2004)

Hast du die fürs Windows-Netzwerk nötogen Protokolle installiert?
(Netbios und so?)
Dateifreigabe ist aktiviert?


----------



## splat (24. Februar 2004)

mmh, Netbios war nicht installiert. Aber daran lag es auch nicht. Datei- & Druckerfreigabe ist auch aktiviert.


----------



## Male (24. Februar 2004)

Wird der Laptop nicht in der Netzwerkumgebung angezeigt ? 
Hast du schon versucht über die Suchfunktion den Laptop zu finden ? Verschiedene Arbeitsgruppen ? 
Welche IP hat dein Laptop ?


----------



## splat (24. Februar 2004)

Hallo Male,

Der Laptop wird bei keinem der anderen PCs angezeigt. Weder durch den Rechnernamen noch durch die IP. Anpingen und ftp protokoll funktioniert aber wie gesagt einwandfrei.

Alle PC´s befinden sich in der Arbeitsgruppe Home und haben ganz simple Rechnernamen (Laptop, Shop, Wohnzimmer, etc..)

IP Adressen fangen bei 192.168.0.1 (router) an und gehen fortlaufend bis 192.168.0.8. Das ist auch die IP des Laptops..
SubnetMask: 255.255.255.0


----------



## Male (25. Februar 2004)

Da die wiegsagt den Laptop anpingen kannst und er im FTP angezeigt wird, besteht der Laptop ja im Netzwerk. Er wird nicht von Windows angezeigt. 
Windows hat oft die Macke, dass das Aktualisieren der Netzwerkumgebung sehr lange dauern kann.

Was du vielleicht noch probieren könntest, ist ob du mit der Suchfunktion den Laptop findest.

Also Start ---- > Suchen ---- > Computer suchen

Versuch es erstmal vom Laptop und dann von den anderen PCs. 

Wenn dies auch noch nicht klappen sollte, probier es mal mit einem anderen Benutzerkonto, als Gast z.b. (Ihm voher natürlich die entsprechenden Rechte geben).


----------

